# Ruger releases new Scout Rifle, Ruger 77/17 models



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ruger releases new Scout Rifle, Ruger 77/17 models


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I really like the idea of .450 Bushmaster chambering, especially since it is about the size of 223/5.56 ammo, but a heavy 45 caliber bullet for CQB. The problem is almost nobody makes ammunition for it. Hornady makes 2 loads and a couple of others make one load. They all are close to $30 or more per box of 20 rounds, so it will probably be more limited to handloaders for the time being. It pushes a 250 grain bullet out at 2200 fps. I'm not fond of it for a scout rifle, but from a close quarters AR15 carbine, that would be nice. Bushmaster makes several and there are a number of barrels made to convert an AR. I like the idea though.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That Bushmaster round seems to be gaining some traction, so maybe more will put their hat in the ring and manufacture more of that round?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks lovely.
Better magazine, too.

I wonder whether it could be stripper-clip loaded from the top.

Were I younger, and still in competition, I might buy one.
Too late now.


----------

